# Frog removal from tropical toilets.



## RoryBreaker (Aug 25, 2015)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-08-25/frog-in-the-pond-removing-frogs-from-tropical-toilets/6722636


----------



## Tigerlily (Aug 26, 2015)

"This frog is a floater" lol!

One of my fondest childhood memories is a family trip to Cairns, where we stayed with some friends who lived in a very fancy house with literally no wall on one side... there was a giant GTF living in the toilet there; I was so enchanted!


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 26, 2015)

Tigerlily said:


> "This frog is a floater" lol!
> 
> One of my fondest childhood memories is a family trip to Cairns, where we stayed with some friends who lived in a very fancy house with literally no wall on one side... there was a giant GTF living in the toilet there; I was so enchanted!



I live just to the west of Brisvegas and most summers I get a green frog in my toilet doing an impression of an unflushable turd too.


----------



## kingofnobbys (Aug 26, 2015)

They are just such loveable little guys, never met a frog that wasn't. Green tree frogs are the bees knees IMO.

We had a huge green tree frog (to a 5 year old boy) who frequented our bathroom and would be up in the system every night and drove my mum and dad crazy croaking all night (until dad would fish it out and deposit it out the bathroom window). 
Always came back.

Yes - I took a fancy to Freddie and made a bit of pet of him , was very friendly and I have fond memories of collecting grasshoppers and bugs from the grass in our yard to feed to him.

I can also relate a funny story about frogs in toilets - on our round Australia 4x4 trip a number of years ago we stayed at the big motel in Fitzroy Crossing. The place was tree frog paradise, frogs everywhere, and you had to check the toilet before sitting, as there were often a frog enjoying the cool water there. One American lady tourist didn't know that, and came running out of the toilet at the restraint with her panties around her knees screaming "get it off" .... a frog had taken a fancy of what it had seen when she sat and lept up and glued itself to her upper inner thigh ..... was very funny to see .... but guess you had to be there though.


----------

